# Solvang bike shops?



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

Thinking of heading to Solvang for the first time for a three day weekend of riding. We'd like to check in at a LBS to get some beta on the best rides/climbing in the area. Is there one in town we should look for?

Thanks!


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

www.bikebarn.net There's not any good shops in Solvang.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

There's a bike shop in Buellton. I've never dealt with them, but it doesn't hurt to go in and ask questions. As soon as you’re off the 101 and heading to Solvang on the 246 you'll come to some lights. Make a right, heading south, onto McMurray Road. The shop is on your right, across the street from Carl's Jr. The Santa Maria area has a few shops: Pedal Power Bicycles, Main Street Cycles and the aforementioned Bike Barn. These shops are good; however, they’re about 30 miles north of Solvang.


----------

